# 07 f350 dually with 5.4 engine....max towing capacity



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all, I need help finding the maximum weight that an 07 F350 can legally pull. I am supposed to drive a truck for someone tomorrow, who I disagree with, on the maximum safe load that his truck can pull. It's an 07 F350 DRW, 4x4, automatic trans with a 410 rearend. The truck is a gutless pig that could not pull the skin off day old chocolate pudding......compared to my 07 powerstoke.....

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

legally pull depends upon the gvwr on the door sticker, and the gvwr of the trailer. 
now what your accually pulling is another story. what are you pulling? and what size is the trailer?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the GVWR on the door is 18,300 and the trailer is a 12k capacity. The load on the trailer is either going to be a John Deere 35d mini excavator (7900lb.) or a 323d CTL (8350lb). Trailer weighs about 2,500 pounds.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It should able to handle that load but remind turn off overdrive.


Was truck white reg cab?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

well i can tell you that unless you have a cdl you cant legally tow that...its over weight, not even loaded. thats way over the class c limit. all that aside, i would think that it could tow it. trailer have brakes i assume?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Milwaukee;1396487 said:


> It should able to handle that load but remind turn off overdrive.
> 
> Was truck white reg cab?


Yeah, white regular cab with a 12' flat bed with line x or something like that on it.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

dieselss;1396489 said:


> well i can tell you that unless you have a cdl you cant legally tow that...its over weight, not even loaded. thats way over the class c limit. all that aside, i would think that it could tow it. trailer have brakes i assume?


I personally have a CDL that covers me, as I have a T800 Kenworth that i pull my excavator with, or my mini excavator and CTL.

The Deere 323d on my trailer weighs about 11,800 and the trailer has brakes that work. I have been stopped by the DOT while pulling my Takeuchi TL130, which is very similar to the 32d, and the DOT said I'm good to go, but this guy wants to put 12,000lbs. On my 12,000 pound trailer and pull it with an 8,000lb truck.

None of his subs, who also drive for him have a CDL of any type either, he says we don't need them if we are under 26,000 but I disagree. This guy always does the bare minimum to get by. I always thought we needed a CD if we were pulling a trailer that weighs more than 10,000lbs.

I won't even go into how he thinks equipment should be tied down or how he has abopted the "if it fits, it ships" mentality. I have refused to drive his trucks until he figures out what is legal. I like to work for the guy, but I also have my own business to run and my own trucks to use.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

well you dont need a cdl for a 10,000 ib trailer. BUT the law is any combined combination that is more than 26000 requires a cdl.----fact the dot or state police go by the door sticker and the trailer weight rating. now as far as tie downs, thats always up to you as the driver to do the right thing. we were told by ISP. that a 4 point tie down is requied. 
i also work for a owner that is the same way, I just say its unsafe or not legal so i dont do it or do it legally.
just thought in indiana the min. is the chauffer


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

but this guy wants to put 12,000lbs. On my 12,000 pound trailer and pull it with an 8,000lb truck. 
ok,,what do semis pull??? 80,000 and what does there tractor weigh?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

dieselss;1396550 said:


> but this guy wants to put 12,000lbs. On my 12,000 pound trailer and pull it with an 8,000lb truck.
> ok,,what do semis pull??? 80,000 and what does there tractor weigh?


That's true.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

on a side bar,,,i totally understand where your coming from. I would say if its loader properly then give it a try.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

I would be willing to guess that a F350 GVWR isn't 18,300 more like 15k maybe. the new F550 are barely rated for that much. With that being said its not wether the truck would pull it but if it will stop it if you run into a problem.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Tbrothers;1396770 said:


> I would be willing to guess that a F350 GVWR isn't 18,300 more like 15k maybe. the new F550 are barely rated for that much. With that being said its not wether the truck would pull it but if it will stop it if you run into a problem.


Exactly! Thumbs Up


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

The door sticker says the GVWR is 13,000 but there is no other information.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

excav8ter;1397592 said:


> The door sticker says the GVWR is 13,000 but there is no other information.


From what I've found the GCWR of a 07 F350 is 17k. Thats truck and trailer combo. check the owners manual it will tell you all the weights. bumper hitch is different than say 5th wheel.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Tbrothers;1397705 said:


> From what I've found the GCWR of a 07 F350 is 17k. Thats truck and trailer combo.


Thank you.... that's basically what I found too. This guy contends that because he has a 24,000 lb. plate, he is legal to pull up to that amount..... with out a CDL too....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need a cdl till 26001 gvwr of truck with trail its the combined weight of both .


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

not sure how he can have a plate for more than the truck is rated to tow. If it way over I wouldn't tow it. your best bet would be to weigh the truck and trailer to see what it weighs. As for the cdl your under the 26000.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The plate might just be what the ratings fall under. I'm not sure of mich laws. You can over plate tho, its up the the owner to decide


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

dieselss;1397808 said:


> The plate might just be what the ratings fall under. I'm not sure of mich laws. You can over plate tho, its up the the owner to decide


The Secretary of state will try to tell you what you need if you are not sure. Best to go in there informed and know what plate you need. The guy I am helping paid nearly $600 for his plate and i pay $160. I have been stopped by the Mi DOT while pulling my mini excavator and my CTL. Both times they check my lights and restraints and tell me I'm good to go. Last week we were working in Baldwin Mi. on Big Star lake, I was done early and was told to head back to Holland, well the truck he sent up which was pulling a John Deere 323d, only had a 5,000 pound rated hitch, but the trailer, CTL and grapple bucket weigh in at around 13,000 lbs. I told him I was not driving his truck home with that hitch set up....so I didn't, another one of his subs did.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You really think 11k is to much trailer for a F350? 

I can't quite rap my head around this.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

cretebaby;1399330 said:


> You really think 11k is to much trailer for a F350?
> 
> I can't quite rap my head around this.


No, I don't.....I just can't find a real number for this guy to use. He has basically adopted the "if it fits, it ships" mentality. He tries to be "efficient ", but he has some of his guys, as well as me loading his truck with 8,300lb CTL, pallet forks and a grapple, and then load the flatbed on the truck with as much retaining wall stone as he can fit all while using a 5,000lb. Hitch to pull the trailer. I am just trying to help him find out what he can and cannot do when it comes to moving equipment.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

So what it sounds like it's coming down to is how much do you value your (and those around you) safety while driving weighed against how much you like (or need) your job. If your boss wants you to tow an unsafe load, who's going to feel the pain when something goes terribly wrong? I kind of doubt it will be him. 

When I get posed with that kind of question, safety always comes first. Then again, at my age, I can tell almost anyone I work for to kiss my grits and get away with it too.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Too Stroked;1399376 said:


> So what it sounds like it's coming down to is how much do you value your (and those around you) safety while driving weighed against how much you like (or need) your job. If your boss wants you to tow an unsafe load, who's going to feel the pain when something goes terribly wrong? I kind of doubt it will be him.
> 
> When I get posed with that kind of question, safety always comes first. Then again, at my age, I can tell almost anyone I work for to kiss my grits and get away with it too.


The good thing for me is that i own my own company and only do this guys bigger excavating jobs that involve hillsides and conditions that his "operators" are too scared to do. He wants me to help him understand what he can and cannot do with trucks and trailers, but he doesn't want to listen to me. I have only been driving commercially since 1987. He is an office guy who is VERY good at selling jobs and estimating, but he feels that he has to micro manage everything, instead of letting us do what we do, which is moving equipment and material , and getting the jobs done.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

excav8ter;1399390 said:


> The good thing for me is that i own my own company and only do this guys bigger excavating jobs that involve hillsides and conditions that his "operators" are too scared to do. He wants me to help him understand what he can and cannot do with trucks and trailers, but he doesn't want to listen to me. I have only been driving commercially since 1987. He is an office guy who is VERY good at selling jobs and estimating, but he feels that he has to micro manage everything, instead of letting us do what we do, which is moving equipment and material , and getting the jobs done.


To me a F350 dually is good for a 20k gooseneck and aboot 2/3 that on the bumper hitch.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

It looks like the GCWR is 23,500lbs, so the correct way to know exactly what your tow capacity is would be to weigh the truck and subtract that from the 23,500. Every truck will be different depending on options reg cab, ex cab, CC, transfer tank in the bed full of fuel, etc..


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Not seeing the problem with towing 10K with a DRW truck? Yeah your not going to break any land speed records with that 5.4 but your stopping it with 1-ton brakes and trailer brakes sounds safe to me?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

02powerstroke;1404820 said:


> Not seeing the problem with towing 10K with a DRW truck? Yeah your not going to break any land speed records with that 5.4 but your stopping it with 1-ton brakes and trailer brakes sounds safe to me?


 I know 10k is safe to pull.....but he also does this with a 5k hitch ball and a 5k receiver.

The truck stops fine, as long as the trailer brakes are working good.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

excav8ter;1404913 said:


> I know 10k is safe to pull.....but he also does this with a 5k hitch ball and a 5k receiver.
> 
> The truck stops fine, as long as the trailer brakes are working good.


Why does an F350 have a 5k hitch?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

cretebaby;1405000 said:


> Why does an F350 have a 5k hitch?


That what I keep asking him..... he doesn't understand why a trailer should be level when towing either. And i won't even start on his chains and binders.....or lack there of....


----------

